

Bands see Web as friend and foe in quest to make it big - CSunday
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/bands-see-web-as-friend-and-foe-in-quest-to-make-it-big/article1322576/

======
CSunday
The web has allowed so many unknown artists to reach fans they would have
never been able to reach before, but it has also made them more vulnerable.

3 thing's are for sure: 'People' love music, love the internet, and love
sharing. If we can successfully incorporate these 3 things to a music service,
the DIGITAL AGE OF MUSIC will rise to it's full potential.

